# How many watts???



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

Im looking into a 90 gallon tall tank, the light bask. is 48" And holds two bulbs how many watts would i need to grow plants well but not have to much issues to deal with over lightings.

I plan on moving my discus over to it after it matures, what bulbs would be good for this tank? Or how many watts in total...

I also plan on growing Java ferns, Crpyts, and some other plants i havent picked yet...


----------



## northey87 (May 24, 2009)

Watts is an extremely poor measure of light and doesn't even work with modern lighting options. This thread may help: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html


----------



## James77 (Aug 21, 2008)

2x54w HO T5 would be fine,


----------



## Ranjeeth (Mar 23, 2015)

*Please help*

hi,
any one please help me
my tank size is Length 3ft, height 2ft and breath 1ft
its an planted aquarium,
iam using 1x20watt fluorescent bulb, 1x40watt ordinary bulb and 1x15watt CFL bulb.
Is this enough or not.
Any one Please do reply..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Ranjeeth said:


> hi,
> any one please help me
> my tank size is Length 3ft, height 2ft and breath 1ft
> its an planted aquarium,
> ...


A 45gal AGA is about that size.


----------



## Ranjeeth (Mar 23, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> A 45gal AGA is about that size.


i asked about whether this lighting is enough or not.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Ranjeeth said:


> i asked about whether this lighting is enough or not.


ok.. so ..no. 

Even if you accept w/gal rule for florescent you are in low light range for a 45gal tank 1w/gal throwing out the inefficient 40W what?? incandescent light bulb?

Bump:


BrandonjBlair said:


> Im looking into a 90 gallon tall tank, the light bask. is 48" And holds two bulbs how many watts would i need to grow plants well but not have to much issues to deal with over lightings.
> 
> I plan on moving my discus over to it after it matures, what bulbs would be good for this tank? Or how many watts in total...
> 
> I also plan on growing Java ferns, Crpyts, and some other plants Ii haven't picked yet...


180 w/ tubes.. 90 w/ LED's..
Ballpark to get you started..

Of course since you only have room for 2 tubes, I could just as well said "both of them"..


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Does the fixture contain sockets that fit onto the ends of the bulbs or does it contain
slots that you put the bulbs into and then turn them for them to stay in ?
Which of these two connections the bulbs have to the electricity determines the typer of bulb that fits the fixture.
Also you can tall by if the fixture has a solid fixed place for the connectors or sockets on the ends of wires.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

If the CFL bulb is in one of these fixtures it is giving good light.
But three like that/with 23W bulbs is a good level of light for that tank.
It is too high for the light you have to be enough for most plants.
There is a list of some on the low tech forum.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=56042
Some of these will grow in there but I think very slow.
Try to add more light if you can.







Ranjeeth said:


> hi,
> any one please help me
> my tank size is Length 3ft, height 2ft and breath 1ft
> its an planted aquarium,
> ...


----------

